# us/canada website prices



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Why haven't some sites adjusted their prices to reflect our dollar? I was just pricing filters online and was soooo surprised to see the filter I might get for only $69.99.....then I sadly realized it was the us site. The canadian version of the same store is selling the same item for $129.99. That's a HUGE difference, especially when 69.99 US is about $71 CAD at the moment. WHY WHY?

Anyone know if duty and shipping would defeat the purpose of ordering from the u.s. shop?


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I think we all know what site you speak of, and yes that problem has been seen for along time, 50% markups on CDN prices are nothing new, and they seem slow to change if they ever do.

Best to keep looking for the best value.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I was looking at, I think, the exact same site as you last night and noticed the same thing.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I did an interview with Global TV when I was working for an ABCP bank last summer. 

The bottom line is, Canadian companies don't want to give up their huge profits. If Canadians continue to pay the full price, they're more than happy to charge and reap the benefits. 

You know what to do folks!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been going to the US a lot lately as most items are much cheaper there. I even picked up my Subaru Impreza in Rochester in November for a great price! It's just highway robbery with some of the stores here. I've been wanting to get a second Coralife fw T5 and I looked at BA's US store and thought it would be the same here. I walked into the store and was shocked that it was double the price! I had to double check to see if it was the same model I have at home. When I got home I checked the BA Canada site and sure enough, double the price. People raised a big stink with Autos and started purchasing more from US and that got the industry to lower their pricing and increase incentives. I think we need to do the same with the rest of the retailers.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Check out www.drsfostersmith.com . I believe they ship to Canada. Most likely the only thing you'll need to pay is GST and PST when it crosses the border ... oh and a border fee depending which shipping company you use (stay away from UPS, they charge a lot ... USPS though it pretty cheap, like $5 or $10).

Harry


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

gunnerx said:


> I've been going to the US a lot lately as most items are much cheaper there. I even picked up my Subaru Impreza in Rochester in November for a great price!


I drive an Impreza too, great car and my second Subaru (had a '97 Impreza Outback prior).


----------



## TheDogFather (Jan 17, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> Check out www.drsfostersmith.com . I believe they ship to Canada. Most likely the only thing you'll need to pay is GST and PST when it crosses the border ... oh and a border fee depending which shipping company you use (stay away from UPS, they charge a lot ... USPS though it pretty cheap, like $5 or $10).
> 
> Harry


Harry, have you ordered anything from Drs. Foster & Smith? I've been to their website quite a bit.

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

there is also www.petsandponds.com as well as www.mops.ca

both of these are usually cheaper


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

TheDogFather said:


> Harry, have you ordered anything from Drs. Foster & Smith? I've been to their website quite a bit.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tabatha


Yes, but I usually ship to one of my relatives in the states and then pick it up in person. But they do ship accross the border, I just never had to do that yet.

Harry


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I usually have it shipped to Buffalo and pick it up there. Watch out for brokerage fees for items shipped to Canada from the US. I had a $70 car part shipped from Atlanta and paid $40 brokerage fee plus taxes.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

NEVER SHIP UPS!!!! They are a bunch of crooks. You pay an arm and a leg for shipping the item already yet they double that with their bogus brokerage fees. I always insist on USPS as you will only be charged for taxes and $5.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone kind enough to help out members who don't have the luxury of shipping product within the states to family members?  

I'd be happy to compensate them with shrimp/plants!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I make regular trips to Michigan, probably once every two months or so. In exchange for plants and/or shrimp I would be willing to bring stuff back. As long as you are the one ordering and paying and I'm simply the mule  . I'm located in Mississauga, so you'd have to arrange to pick it up from me.

I'm actually going down in a weeks time, but that's probably too soon to take advantage off for anyone, unless you ship express. Plus I'm already bringing back about $500 bucks worth of stuff (new Biocube 29G, stand, plus a few accessories) so I'd be getting close to my limit of what I can bring back, etc. But chances are I will be going down in May or June again.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol MULE. You're making it sound like we're smuggling drugs over  haha

You're the man if you don't mind doing that for me. 
I can wait for your next trip. Just let me know in advance so I can make sure I order the stuff before hand.

I live in Mississauga as well so I can come by to pick up stuff easily.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> there is also www.petsandponds.com as well as www.mops.ca
> 
> both of these are usually cheaper


I'm now waiting on delivery of my third order in as many weeks from MOPS...

I can't say enough good things about these guys... great service, very competitive pricing (for the most part), quick delivery, and if you have any questions/issues, they're more than happy to help over the 'phone with sound, honest advice...

They're a local (Hamilton, ON), and a smaller business (just three guys)... I have no other affiliation with them other than as a very satisfied customer - I encourage others in the hobby to at least check them out for Equipment/HW/dry goods, book purchases, etc. at www.mops.ca...


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Just placed an order over $200 from Pets and Ponds. Their Fluval stuff is half the price of Big Al's! Too bad Mops doesn't carry them.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, I just got an email notification from Canada Post that my order from Pets and Ponds has been shipped! That's fast!! I guess I won't be going to BA that often anymore.  Maybe just to bring my daughter to look at the fishes.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've ordered quite a bit from MOPS and the service has been outstanding. JL Aquatics is another.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i have ordered from mops too.. I happened to get an item from slow arse current usa but they worked and worked at it.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I've ordered from mops as well....great service! I just want to take advantage of the u.s. site while our dollar is decent (which won't be for long, or so the 'experts' are saying) without being killed by shipping!!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Big Al's will never price match the CDN site with the US. They can't because then they would be competing with thier franchise stores. Thats why the CDN site is more $$$. No other reason. MOPS.ca RULES>


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Haha what's all this talk about shipping 'plants', mules and crossing borders to get good products?  

Last time I did business with UPS for the ahsupply.com lights cost me $40 in undisclosed "brokerage" and "customs" fees. The lights cost $70 or so...

Then the other time another forum member sent me some nice driftwood for $40. UPS booked me for $20 in "fees" again.

Otherwise I would get all my aquarium equipment from the States over Canada.

Why am I using so many "quote/enquotes"?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

When shipping accross the border, never ever use UPS, they charge a fortune. I'm not sure about Fedex, but they also probably charge a handful, altought I can't see it being worse than UPS. Your best option is US Postal Service, they only charge about $5.

Oh, and Mops is definately a great place, even though I get most of my stuff in the states, when I need something quick I ordered stuff from Mops and they are great.

Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> Anyone kind enough to help out members who don't have the luxury of shipping product within the states to family members?
> 
> I'd be happy to compensate them with shrimp/plants!


Out of curiosity, what kind of plants and/or shrimp do you have to offer?

Thanks,
Harry


----------

